

ContainerShip wants to help you move your containerized apps between clouds - phildougherty
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/05/containership-wants-to-help-you-move-your-containerized-apps-between-clouds/

======
indykish
How will you take care of persisted storage state ?

~~~
normanjoyner
We built
[https://github.com/containership/codexd](https://github.com/containership/codexd)
(based on our [https://github.com/containership/node-
btrfs](https://github.com/containership/node-btrfs) module) which provides
filesystem snapshots / restoration for btrfs. Additional filesystems such as
ZFS will be supported in the future. If a user does not have one of the
supported filesystems installed, tar archives will be used. This library is
not yet merged into
[https://github.com/containership/containership.core](https://github.com/containership/containership.core),
but once merged will provide the ability for persistent data to be moved
between servers, if and when a container moves.

Data persistence is already fully functional in our hosted Cloud offering.

